# K-Line Collector Club



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I was a member of the K-Line Collector Club for its entire duration, IMO, the best manufactures club compared to Lionel, MTH, and Atlas. They had great locos and rolling stock at terrific prices for the members. I purchased a few of the locos, will be running them over the next few weeks.

First up is the Kennecott Copper Mines, Nevada Division RS-3. Came with TMCC and RS. A very strong puller.

Anyone else a former member of the KLCC.

Bill


----------



## vallieone (Dec 23, 2009)

No, I came too late to the party to join.

Sweet looking engine Bill looking forward to view pics of your collection.

George


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2018)

I remember the long lines outside the Red Hall at the York Meet for Club Members to pick up their club cars. This was a company way ahead of it's time when it cam to supporting our hobby with innovative products.

But they still exist in a very special way through the many of us who love and collect their work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2018)

Great loco Bill. No, I wasn't a member.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking engine Bill.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Was not a member Bill, but I'm a huge fan of pre-Lionel K-line.

One of my prized possessions, because Ive never been able to find another one.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, the K-Line stool is very hard to find. You got a good one there.

Bill


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I remember seeing the K-Line stool on display at the upstairs shop at the Choo Choo Barn in Strasburg for years, and I never bought one. Always figured I'd get one at a later date. But that day has disappeared! So I made sure I bought a Lionel and MTH stool. I think Atlas O had a stool at one time. Missed out on that too.

But if I had one wish for O gauge, it would be to bring back K-Line in all their glory! I never joined the club because they didn't make a club item I was interested in until the very end, and their situation at that point was too shaky for me to do it. But I bought plenty from their regular catalogs!


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*KCC Member*

My Dad and I were members from the get-go also. K-Line was a great company with many new ideas for the hobby. I was sorry when I heard the company was closing. Our hobby lost a great contributor when they folded. I still run their products on my railroad and they have stood the test of time.


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sweet engine Bill. I will now have to be on the lookout for one.


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, I was a member while it existed, and got a number of great locomotives and rolling stock, including heavy diecast cars. It was one of the better collector's clubs. My little A5 was one of their offerings. Also got a Chessie GP 38, an SP Pacific for the Golden State cars, and The Kennecott loco and ore cars.

I miss K Line; think its a shame what happened, and feel that Maury Klein will be remembered as a person who moved this hobby forward, similar to Dick Kughn and some of the people at Fundimensions/MPC. :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have that K-Line A5, it's a pretty neat little locomotive. I added cruise control, and someday when I have time again, I'm adding fan driven smoke.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

*Considering*

I am considering the purchase of a K-Line B & A tank loco, any thoughts?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Booly15 said:


> I am considering the purchase of a K-Line B & A tank loco, any thoughts?


Don't have one but the ones that I have seen in operation ran very well. Certainly a unique steamer.

Bill


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Always have loved my K-Line Club EP-5 with TMCC and RS!

























Peter


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Peter, I got the Great Northern version with TMCC & RS, it was a heck of a deal for the KLCC members.

Bill


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Not a member of the K-Line Club, but a huge fan of K-Line equipment. Excellent detail and craftsmanship. My favorite engine of all time was the Amtrak F59PHI. Exceptional detail, correct paint job and a pulling machine.









My collection includes the Reading F3 AA, the Canadian Pacific F7 AA and the K-Line Lionel Midnight Chief F3 ABA.

Their best work of all are the passenger cars. For me they cover the Reading, Canadian Pacific, Amtrak and Santa Fe. What makes these so valuable is the detail, including passengers, the excellent interior lighting and the durability.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Pebo said:


> Always have loved my K-Line Club EP-5 with TMCC and RS!
> 
> Peter


Peter, I bought the New Haven EP-5 as a separate sale back then. It is an outstanding engine!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The KLCC Kennecott Copper Mines NW switcher with ore cars probably was the best selling KLCC loco offered. It was sold to the KLCC members at a rock bottom price. The KLCC released quite a few pieces of rolling stock to complete the series.

Bill


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, it was a very popular seller. Particularly because it was inexpensive and a great runner with lots of details, including Kadee Couplers.

Notice the K-Line ATSF work car to the right. Another nicely detailed, lighted, furnished and populated piece.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Wood, the Plymouth and mine cars was a neat set for the Kennecott Copper Mine series.

Bill


----------



## phrankenstign (May 12, 2016)

I was in the KCC in the 90s and early 2000s. I too thought they offered a lot of great stuff at excellent prices. I wish K-Line could have continued to produce trains to this day. The quality kept improving, and I thought they offered a much better value than Lionel. It's too bad Lionel took over, cheapened the name, and then dropped the sullied name altogether.

btw I've been trying to complete my collection of The K-Line Connection. I've got every issue EXCEPT for Numbers 1, 2, 3, & 4 from Volume 1. If anyone is willing to part with those first four issues, please let me know. Perhaps we can work out a deal!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Never a member, but with the few K's I own, I have to say it's to bad they're not still in the mix.

here's one for the collector. along with my allegheny and b6 switcher


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the K-Line SP Daylight GS-4 as well, but it's the SP roadname.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Another one of the amazing locos offered by the KLCC at rock bottom prices. The Lackawanna scale trainmaster. A really terrific looking Trainmaster, great detail including see through screens and fans.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the K-Line Trainmaster in PRR green, TMCC, Cruise, Smoke, and of course, all the features Bill mentions.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Bill, that's a real beauty.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

The KLCC released the Pennsy GG-1 in green or Tuscan and was a huge seller. I bought a couple to repaint since I was no fan of the Pennsy RR. I had Jeff Sohn do one for the Northern Pacific and I was going to Jeff do a Great Northern but unfortunately Jeff shut down his paint shop.

Anyways the KLCC Pennsy GG-1 in the Northern Pacific Mainstreeter script.

Bill


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*~*

Fantastic to see all the great, mostly early K-Line engines. Sad to say I came too late to the game and was put off by some of the earlier el-cheapo K-line products. I followed with interest their stepping up when they began offering hundred-dollar Pennsy GG1s and then the Trainmaster. I did manage to afford a little 
K-Line Western Pacific Plymouth switcher. Love it, it's a treasure. Can't pull much, but looks sweet and a decent little smoker, too!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Another great offering from the K-LIne Collector Club. The C&O F-7's. I purchased the double A units along with the powered B unit. That is 2 motors in each unit, plenty of power to pull just about anything. I have used the ABA units to pull 22 K-Line diecast hoppers which is a huge amount of weight with no problems what so ever.

Pictures of the K-Line C&O AA with Lionel's early C&O aluminum passenger cars.

Bill


----------



## Member87867 (Mar 10, 2021)

seayakbill said:


> I was a member of the K-Line Collector Club for its entire duration, IMO, the best manufactures club compared to Lionel, MTH, and Atlas. They had great locos and rolling stock at terrific prices for the members. I purchased a few of the locos, will be running them over the next few weeks.
> 
> First up is the Kennecott Copper Mines, Nevada Division RS-3. Came with TMCC and RS. A very strong puller.
> 
> ...


----------



## Member87867 (Mar 10, 2021)

seayakbill said:


> Another great offering from the K-LIne Collector Club. The C&O F-7's. I purchased the double A units along with the powered B unit. That is 2 motors in each unit, plenty of power to pull just about anything. I have used the ABA units to pull 22 K-Line diecast hoppers which is a huge amount of weight with no problems what so ever.
> 
> Pictures of the K-Line C&O AA with Lionel's early C&O aluminum passenger cars.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill, do you happen to know what year the RS-3 #106 was made?
Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Member87867 said:


> Hi Bill, do you happen to know what year the RS-3 #106 was made?
> Thanks, Charlie


He has not logged on for 7 months now.
No one knows what happened to him.


----------

